# Orange Beach/Gulf Shores, AL ordinance



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

A few years back both (I believe) locales passed an ordinance against smoking. With respect to this, I wanted to ask anyone who has been to or lives in the area if they know what the policy of smoking on the beach is and whether or not that is enforced. If I make a trip down there next fall, I'd like to have a stogie on the beach. :smoke2:


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

I went there on my honeymoon in August 2012. I spent 10 days smoking cigar and cigarettes on the beach and all over the place.... no issues from anyone. I never saw any signs or anything!


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the response Chris. This is good to hear.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I believe those two locales enacted smoking restrictions similar to many other places, making it illegal to smoke inside most businesses. But if you want to get some good information about the situation why not telephone a cigar shop, such as Our Cigar Place in Orange Beach 251-224-1687?


----------

